

Goldberg, lightweight CI server hits 1.0 - netherland
http://thechangelog.com/post/6001917999/goldberg-goldberg-is-a-lightweight-ci-server-that-unders

======
pyrat
You should also take a look at bigtuna - <https://github.com/appelier/bigtuna>

Very stable for a 0.1.4 release! A good feature is multiple build scripts per
project.

